# Metal tray bottom vs plastic bottom



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

how common is it for a rat to chew through the plastic of a cage? is it better just to go with metal from the start?

1. http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...UTF8&colid=3DCDZ6JDOV164&coliid=I6R92TVZOZL8A

2. http://www.amazon.com/Ware-Chew-Pro...TF8&colid=3DCDZ6JDOV164&coliid=I3ND3V2ADVFD6E

3. http://www.amazon.com/Petco-PETCO-R...TF8&colid=3DCDZ6JDOV164&coliid=I28B90SEC4HA3Z

4. Or a martin cage of similar cost. Not wanting to spend a lot on a cage, that way we're not sticker shocked after cage, acc, and hammocks

We will only have the 2 female rats and wont get more. So needs to be enough for the two girls. And the past week, they have been out majority of the time. Atm, Rodger is laying in the xmas tree watching me. she comes down to walk on the keyboard and taste my fingers when i typetoo much. must be annoying. the fawn one..who todays name is Ireland, is on my lap asleep. they have been out now since 9am, its 2pm atm.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe I had the first cage, when I first got my 2 girls. (though we modified it a bit)
and kept it after I got my 3rd. Then we finally upgraded to a critternation cage (SOO BIG!)
and I got a 4th girl after that, though im at 3 now since one passed 

ANYWAYS, I never had a problem with them chewing plastic, they dont chew on their 2 plastic huts at all either.
So you _should_ be fine with a plastic bottom, but idk how common it is for plastic chewers to be honest.
Mine only ever chew on the stuff meant to be chewed on, and shred fabric sometimes. lol


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, with the plastic house they have now, they dont bother. i have a grass/hay tunnel and cove thing with a ball that hangs down they chew on those and lots of bell balls they throw around. Figured if i have enough other wood things to fill the cage then they wont bother with the plastic. just wish they came in other colors ): i need pink lol.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

My boys are proper terrorists, when it comes to plastic, they love to gnaw on it , even though they have plenty of toys, and stuff to do x)


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

RatGirl_Red said:


> just wish they came in other colors ): i need pink lol.


If they are wooden, you could dye them with food colouring ? :3


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Plastic isn't great because of low-quality, tough to clean, breeding grounds for bacteria, chewing opportunities, and so much more.

It's hard to go wrong with a Martin's.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the first one for my girl and boy and it is just WONDERFUL. I love this cage and they have no problem with it. But I've had them since three weeks old and they prefer to chew on wood, so I think it depends on the rat...

If you don't know it may be best to go with a metal bottomed cage. I can at least say that the super pet cage is PLENTY enough room for two rats. Especially females. 
It can actually house for, so it's spacious for two.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I do know about the plastic harboring bacteria bit, I avoid plastic things when i can. Even my watering system for the barn rabbits have no water. PVC, metal, and glass. 

I keep going back to the 1st one, only bc of looks and its longer, too. In the end its my daughter's decision then we go to pick out hammocks ect which she will have to wait for until xmas. she didnt even ask for anything for xmas..just said she wants her sister to get a kitchen and a car to ride on which made me proud. so i am kinda at a loss of what to get her lol. she is super spoiled as is!


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have #3, the Petco Manor. It is made well and I like the high metal sides. Assembly is a little hard, but not too bad. (The instructions could have been written a bit clearer.) It has a small base, so it will fit on a table or dresser well and the doors (a bit small) close very securely.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I keep leaning toward the super pet one and just hope and do what i can to prevent plastic chewing. I like that its wider so that i can have more in it and gives them more floor space over height  I will hae to stalk the cage pic threads to get some ideas! if only they came in other colors tough!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Some rats are chewers, some are not. I somehow ended up with all seven of my girls being extreme chewers. They're in this Super Pet cage: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-Multi-Floor-Large/dp/B0002DJ29A I think I only had four or five when they chewed out three of the corners in the bottom and kept getting out. I eventually had to get my grandfather to fix it; he did so by taking an old road sign, cutting and making it into a frame that fits into the bottom of the cage, that blocks the rats from reaching the plastic and blocks the holes. 

Before I got my cage, I saw the Super Pet one you linked to in person. It's definitely big enough for two girls and it should give them enough room that they won't want to chew. Make sure you spend a lot of time with them, give them chews and toys in the cage, and keep them busy and entertained. That's really the only way I know to help reduce chewing. They often chew if their teeth are growing too long, so give them hard foods like banana chips to help wear their teeth down!


----------



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have #1 and # 3. When I just got #1 I was very happy,girls liked it a lot.Ok,it was a Christmas time and we left them for a night alone. When we back home I found my girls sleeping in my bed and only one was in the cage...My husband was very angry,because all wires and tv won't work,all boxes was opened and it was a huge mess. They made a big hole in a base and escaped!!!Also all shelves in this cage ,stairs and bowl not in good condition after a few months using it(((Can say it was enough for my 3 and after 4 girls..#3 is my favorite small cage.Easy to clean,looks smaller then #1 but its just seems like this. Before I got my Martins I had 5 girls in it!A little bit tight but worked for a while...


----------

